# why so few?



## andy02 (Nov 14, 2002)

I just bought a 585 and love it. It is stiffer then my 5900, or 7 and not as rough as the madone. I just can't figure out why so few of these things are in the us? It can't be money I see customs (sevens, I.F., moots) and high end shelf bikes (C50, extreme-C, 5.9 SSL) but few if any look bikes. Why?


----------



## CTinCT (May 11, 2006)

Even though people really like my 585, I have never seen another one while out riding. I also ride a Guru and have never seen another one of them out riding either. Maybe I just don't ride enough. I sure do see alot of Trek and Cannondale though............


----------



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

It's probably due to the fact that most people buy into the marketing hype and/or never actually have the chance to test all the bikes depending on availibility through their local bike shops. I was sold the minute I got on the 585 that it was the one! After about 3-4 weeks of looking and trying various frames I kept going back to the 585 and compared everything to it...nothing could beat it in my opinion. It's amazing how a good frame can make all the difference in your riding enjoyment.


----------



## AZ_Mike (Sep 10, 2004)

I agree that Look offers a compelling product. My problem is that there is a thin dealer network, Chas can you fix this. You have to look hard, no pun intended, for a dealer that carries Look bikes. Sometimes you have to drive several hours just to find one and then you need to be concerned about after sales support being so far from the dealer. 

Just a few years ago, Orbea hit the U.S. market now you see them in every lbs. No offense or praise for Orbea, I just see them everywhere. I’m not saying I would like Look to do the same thing and flood the showroom floors but a little broader dealer network would be nice. I think the only rarer big name bike is Time or BMC. Maybe I don’t understand how a store owner decides which brands to sell or what agreements need to be made to carry X brand.


----------



## Dick Rhee (Jun 15, 2005)

I agree that it most likely has in part to do with a lack of a strong dealer base. For instance, according to Look's website there is only one frame carrying bike shop in the state of Washington, and they have one 51cm 585. While it may be worthy of going down and drooling over at some point in time (I still have never seen a 585 in person here in Seattle, which has quite a bit of heavy high end bike traffic), but at 6'1" it would be a little small to test ride. 

We have a fairly good sized annual bike expo here in Seattle. Perhaps it'd be a good way to network out to other dealers in the Pacific Northwest...


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

Yes, most people don't feel comfortable with, or have the knowlege to just cherry-pick their ideal 5k+ bike and assemble it themselves. Most want a bike and walk into a LBS and buy something they have in the store. Look doesn't suffer from anything different than most other high end brands.

brewster


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

Dick Rhee said:


> For instance, according to Look's website there is only one frame carrying bike shop in the state of Washington, and they have one 51cm 585.
> We have a fairly good sized annual bike expo here in Seattle. Perhaps it'd be a good way to network out to other dealers in the Pacific Northwest...


I stopped in at Montlake Cycles yesterday on my way around Lake Washington - and they had no Looks in stock. The only thing Look related in the whole store was my bike that I rode in on. It's hard to sell a brand when you don't have anything on the showroom floor.

They did have a lot of Ketstrel on hand - I wonder why they're fully stocked with Kestrels but no Looks?


----------



## AZ_Mike (Sep 10, 2004)

brewster said:


> Yes, most people don't feel comfortable with, or have the knowlege to just cherry-pick their ideal 5k+ bike and assemble it themselves. Most want a bike and walk into a LBS and buy something they have in the store. Look doesn't suffer from anything different than most other high end brands.
> 
> brewster


I can walk into any higher end bike store and find at least a Pinarello, Colnago, Serotta even the occasional Merckx or De Rosa but never a Look. I don’t think Look is any more prestigious or expensive.

Most people who are going to make a major purchase want to see it, touch it, ride it. I don’t think it has anything to do with the ability to cherry pick. What if the Look doesn’t fit me right or is comfortable but to flexy or whatever, while some other brand maybe fits my needs better. Some people will buy a Look because that is what they want with no other research required, good for them; I’m not one of them. Without doing research makes the roads crowded with Treks and yellow jerseys, no offense to people riding Treks.

I would just like to see more access to Look bikes. The reviews are very positive and they seem to have a balance of stiffness without sacrificing comfort. This is what I am looking for and would like to test ride one. They have a strong network for pedals; some of them could also sell bikes.


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

#1 Reason why shops don't stock Look Bikes : No Terms for the shop owner. 
- With Spec., Trek, etc. you get Terms. Look = Pay NOW for your stock.

It's really not hard to buy a bike "sight unseen / ridden" if you 1) know what you're looking for and 2) have a good shop that knows how to fit people. It's not rocket science afterall. :thumbsup:


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

DMFT said:


> #1 Reason why shops don't stock Look Bikes : No Terms for the shop owner.
> - With Spec., Trek, etc. you get Terms. Look = Pay NOW for your stock.


I'm not sure who told you that -- although I suspect you may be thinking back to when Veltec was distributing the brand -- but Look USA actually has bike and pedal programs very similar to most other manufacturers, offering better terms/pricing depending on a dealer's level of commitment. For shops in good standing with their other creditors, we usually have no problem issuing a line of credit. If you're a shop owner and would like more information about our bike program please drop me an email or PM.

Regards,
*[email protected]*
[email protected]


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

AZ_Mike said:


> I agree that Look offers a compelling product. My problem is that there is a thin dealer network, Chas can you fix this.


Haha...Believe me, we're tryin', we're tryin'!  



AZ_Mike said:


> Just a few years ago, Orbea hit the U.S. market now you see them in every lbs. No offense or praise for Orbea, I just see them everywhere. I’m not saying I would like Look to do the same thing and flood the showroom floors but a little broader dealer network would be nice. I think the only rarer big name bike is Time or BMC. Maybe I don’t understand how a store owner decides which brands to sell or what agreements need to be made to carry X brand.


I definitely agree with the sentiment of this thread and it's very encouraging to hear so many people wishing our bikes were more widely available. Look bikes have always been ones that need to be ridden to be fully appreciated and hopefully soon more people will have the opportunity to do so. We realize that while some people know exactly what they want and are able to purchase their bikes online, many other people need to test ride a few different bikes before deciding on their dream machine. The main reason Look Int'l recently decided to go direct (LookUSA is not quite 1 year old yet) was to help grow the brand in the U.S. So far we've been fairly successful on the whole, but there are certainly some important areas of the country where, for a variety of reasons, we are still under-represented. 

Regarding fast growing new brands and shop owners deciding on which brands to carry, there are many factors at work here and it would probably take me all day to try to explain all of them (and I'd probably still miss a few). Keep in mind that there are various ways a company can penetrate a market. Each of these ways has its own advantages and disadvantages and some tend to work well in the short term while some tend to take a more long term, lasting approach. There are several things dealers look at when deciding to bring on a new brand, but price is definitely one of the most important, so lowering price is a very effective way to attract new dealers. The question becomes whether these discounts are sustainable in the long term. Obviously price isn't everything, but for many shop owners it is one of the most important. 

*[email protected]*


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

*Thanks for the heads-up Chas........*



chas said:


> Haha...Believe me, we're tryin', we're tryin'!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



- We'll be talking to our Outside Rep. next time through about this more in depth....  
Excellent points you have listed above btw. :thumbsup:


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

DMFT said:


> - We'll be talking to our Outside Rep. next time through about this more in depth....


Sounds good. Let me know if you'd like me to send over a dealer pack for you to take a look at before the rep comes by. You wouldn't happen to be in the Seattle area would you??? 

*[email protected]*


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

chas said:


> Sounds good. Let me know if you'd like me to send over a dealer pack for you to take a look at before the rep comes by. You wouldn't happen to be in the Seattle area would you???
> 
> *[email protected]*


Yes - we need a more pro-active Look dealer in the Seattle area!!! I've recommended Looks to some of my friends, but other than my bikes, they've never even seen one in person! One friend purchased his Orbea because he was able to test-ride it at a local shop - that would likely have been a Look, if he'd been able to test-ride a 585.


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

Sorry Chas, we're in Monterey County. - Skippy is my boy! :23: 
And you were correct, my memory was of the Veltec day's. Sssooooooo glad they are now in Nevada!


----------



## AZ_Mike (Sep 10, 2004)

Well maybe I'm a dinasour, I want to touch, feel and ride before I buy. I know a good store can fit you pretty good without seeing you in person and I know what type of bike I want; stiff without full out race harshness. So how do I choose between say an Orbea Orca and a 565/585 without ever being able to ride the Look?

Chas, I wish you and LookUSA luck in trying to grow the Look dealer network.


----------



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

I would agree, especially when your spending $3,000+ on a frame, you have got to ride it. 

Based upon all of the articles, reviews, etc., I thought for sure I was going to fall in love with an Orbea Orca. It was a nice bike, however I hopped onto a 585 and never looked back. Had I not tried the 585 I probably would have ended up with the Orca and never knew what I was missing.


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

I think it is also which shops are LOOK dealers. Personally I wont buy from the local dealer where I live due to the attitudes and inflated prices in the shop. They also have nothing but smaller bikes in the store. Im 6'3 so a 53 is gonna do me no good at all. The dealer also has to take an interest in pushing the bike. Personally I love the LOOK bikes, and I have a friend that also just purchased a 585 as I did. However I dont mind at all if I dont see anyone else on one while Im out on my ride. Now if my group set would get here I can build this baby and get some miles on it.


----------



## AZ_Mike (Sep 10, 2004)

Local bike shop just started to carry Look, Chas thanks for making this happen. I guess Look is back on the list. Will try and make it up there to see what they have.


----------



## AZ_Mike (Sep 10, 2004)

I went on a business trip today in Greensboro, NC. As I drove up I passed through Winston-Salem and decided to stop at Mock Orange Cycles. Wow these guys had about 5 Look bikes built up and several frames around. This was probably the best stocked Look dealer I’ve found. They were very friendly, helpful and very pro Look.


----------

